# Having problems getting flavors deep into my pork butt



## dannylang (Apr 9, 2019)

I have had problems smoking butts every since I started smoking food, maybe 10 years or so, here’s my way I do it, maybe you can help me. First I brine it in a salt, brown sugar, bay leaves solution for 6-8 hours, then I rub down with my favorite rub, wrap it and put in fridge, then sometimes I inject it, if I don’t brine. Put in fridge for at least 8 hour to let all the flavors from the rub do it thang, then I smoke starting temps at 275 until internal temp reaches about 160 degrees then I wrap it with foil until internal temp reaches 195-198 then I pull off to rest for at least a hour or so, still no different taste deep into the meat. I usually inject with white grape juice mixed with apple juice or cider, and a little peach juice. After I pull bone out should I add more rub, or a finishing sauce, then chop up? Looking for better taste, not just a pork meat taste. Please help.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 9, 2019)

first of all,










sorry...  But injection is one way.  Can mix a little rub in with your liquid as well to get the flavor in there.  Finishing sauces are also a great method. 

This is a great one that will come highly recommended here, for good reason.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/soflaquers-finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork.51933/

You can also put a catch pan under the pork while it cooks with a bit of water in it to catch all juices and renderings. Once done, you can de-fat this and mix  it back into the pork which also gives it a great flavor.

Pork butts do just taste "porky" in the middle and these should be some good ways to take it to the next level.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 9, 2019)

Try injecting with real seasonings.
Look in my Recipe Index for mymeasy to make Cajun injection marinade or Cajun Apple Butter marinade.
They,'re really good and put the spices deep into the meat.
You can can make your own with whatever you like, quick and easy.
Or simply buy some Tony's and use that.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 9, 2019)

Many guys love the finishing sauce but I prefer injecting.  I would start adding things methodically to your injection.  I highly recommend Mixon's book to get some direction.  I can tell you with certainty that injecting 10% apple juice takes the "oink" out of the pig.  No way I'd ever do one without it.  Other juice may also work.


----------



## creek bottom (Apr 9, 2019)

I normally sprinkle some rub on after I get done shredding. Sometimes I'll drizzle just a little apple cider vinegar just to give it a little tang, also. I'm no professional, but I get pretty rave reviews, so something must be right...


----------



## schlotz (Apr 9, 2019)

I marinate but overnight, usually 15 hours in total. Also, put the butt in the smoker when I start it and allow to 2 hours at ~ 180-195º before bumping to 245º. Usually takes 5-6 hours in total before wrapping at which point I crank the smoker up to 300º until done. Pretty good flavor throughout.  If interested, see recipe in the sig below.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 9, 2019)

Finishing sauces are good.
SoFlaQuers Finishing Sauce is my favorite, I almost always make some when smoking a Butt(s).
I consider it not so much a seasoning but a flavor enhancer, and a moisturizing preservative that makes reheating a breeze.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 9, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> I normally sprinkle some rub on after I get done shredding. Sometimes I'll drizzle just a little apple cider vinegar just to give it a little tang, also. I'm no professional, but I get pretty rave reviews, so something must be right...


Rub and ACV into the PP, basically the same as most finishing sauces.
It definitely works.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 9, 2019)

As a couple people above have said try injecting some rub in apple juice and see if that helps


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 9, 2019)

So far, I have not had a problem getting the flavor throughout the pork butt. I do the same thing every time.  All these ingredients can be found on Malcolm Reed's website. I inject with the Butcher BBQ injection then I slather with mustard as a binder. Then a layer of the All Purpose rub then heavy coating of the Killer Hogs rub. Back in the refrigerator over night. Works for me and I hope it will work for you. Good Luck!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 9, 2019)

This thread started to get off topic so I have cleaned it up sorry about that 

 dannylang


And to answer the original question you can make you injection with your rub mixture or what I like to do is sprinkle some on once its pulled if I need more flavor or use a finishing sauce.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 9, 2019)

Mangia!!!!


----------



## Jonok (Apr 10, 2019)

I generally make a finishing sauce  based on a “Su” recipe (generically, in sushi rice, this is 4 parts rice vinegar, 2 parts sugar, 1 part salt)
For my purposes, I use white vinegar, concentrated frozen apple juice, and my rub recipe (before I add sugar) in those proportions, respectively. I end up putting about 1 cup of the concoction in each half pan of meat (about the equivalent of 1 8-10# butt)
It is mild, and doesn’t cover up the pork flavor. If there is a lot of fat (I smoke cap down, and always pull the fat with the meat) I will add a little mustard (not more than a tablespoon or so) or a little lecithin as an emulsifying agent to keep the fat suspended with the aqueous component.  It makes for a very “silky” texture.

As far as texture goes, if you can get whole shoulders (the butt and the picnic together) there is a lot more collagen in the picnic, and when you pull them together, the melted collagen coats all the meat fibers and just makes everything glisten.  It is phenomenal...


----------



## banderson7474 (Apr 10, 2019)

I think the easiest method and someone already mentioned it is to have a pan to catch juices especially when you foil and then defat the juice and pour it back once you pull/chop.


----------



## cosmicslop (Apr 15, 2019)

After I'm done pulling the pork I hit it with vinegar finishing sauce and add plenty of more rub and mix it in.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2019)

I may be late to the game, but what flavor profile are you looking for? The bark plays a big part in the overall the flavor of PP, and since your foiling the butt your loosing allot of that flavor by weakening the bark. Next time try smoking the butt w/o foiling. Put a good heavy rub on it and let it ride. You should end up with a crunchy tasty bark that when pulled, chopped or shredded should impart it's flavor throughout the PP. To me it's the little pieces of bark mixed in with the meat that add that special flavor, and I don't usually like a heavy bark. 

Chris


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 15, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Try injecting with real seasonings.
> Look in my Recipe Index for mymeasy to make Cajun injection marinade or Cajun Apple Butter marinade.
> They,'re really good and put the spices deep into the meat.
> You can can make your own with whatever you like, quick and easy.
> Or simply buy some Tony's and use that.


 where do I find your recipe index is like to try this injection on thanksgiving . Thx


----------



## jaxgatorz (Nov 15, 2020)

pa42phigh said:


> where do I find your recipe index is like to try this injection on thanksgiving . Thx


Look down at the bottom left of his post where it says *My Recipes Index.*


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 15, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> Look down at the bottom left of his post where it says *My Recipes Index.*


Thanks I had to turn my phone sideways to see it


----------

